# constant chest pressure and/or pain behind breastbone?



## 20637

I need some input please! How many folks out there have constant chest pressure and/or sharp, stabbing pain behind the breastbone, due to GERD? Mine is about driving me nuts! Not to mention scary at times (though I've had heart tests-- all clear) Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M.

It's pretty common, and it can feel like you ahve heart problems.Are you on any medications for the GERD, and does your doctor know they are not working if you are taking them? Because it doesn't sound like it is under good control if you have constant pressure and pain.K.


----------



## 20637

Hi and thanks, Kathleen! I have been taking Protonix 40 mg for about 3 weeks now (took Prilosec 40 mg prior to that for about 2 weeks), and thought it was working well up until just about a week ago and then the chest pressure started getting worse and stays with me pretty much constantly. I don't get the stabbing pain that often, maybe once a day or less and it only lasts a couple of seconds, but it has just unnerved me a bit. Do you think Nexium might work better, or something else out there? I have even wondered if the Protonix is taking away too much stomach acid-- could that be?? I go back to my gastro dr. Jan 29 for an endo and colonoscopy.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't think too little acid would be the problem. Sometimes you can have periods of good control and then get symptom breakthrough. I would call the doctor or talk to the pharmacist and see if there is something that could be used to help wth the breakthrough symptoms, or when you need to get something else to try.Did they see any damage to the esophagus? If you do that can take quite awhile to heal up.K


----------



## patience2

I've had these same thoughts lately. After several tests, I've been told that I have IBS and probably GERD.Anyway, acid reflux has not been a predominant problem of mine and so I have done little for it. Lately however, my symptoms have been constant to the point where I can no longer stand it!Mostly, I too have the constant pressure right behind my breastbone (ie, right in b/w where the breasts are). Not that painful, but sooooooo uncomfortable. Feels like I"m walking around with a 50 lb weight right there. The belching and burning sensations have not been too bad, which is why I find the pressure perplexing. That's my one main symptom.Today though I did have some concurrent nausea and bloating, along with other bowel issues. So, I'm assuming that this is all acid reflux related (I'm just not an expert at recognizing the symptoms yet).I'm holding off on diagnosing myself with heart problems, as I know that my ER/Clinic/Doctor visit will only end up no where! We've all been there. I just don't know how to handle it though. I was given Nexium lately, but am hesitant to take it due to possible constipation side effects. I'd rather have the acid reflux!


----------



## madge

Patience, like you I have IBS and reflux. I was put on Protonix, and then Prilosec, and both cause very hard, large, less-frequent stools which caused alot of discomfort and painful external hemorrhoids as well. I'm still on Prilosec, but am using ranitidine (generic Zantac) part of the time, trying to see if I react okay to that one. It's kind of a #### shoot, isn't it, because everyone is different. I've read thaT those of us with IBS often have a stronger likelihood of side effects from PPIs. I haven't found the right solution yet.


----------



## Matt_Roberts

Hi.Was I glad to stumble upon this. I have had for about a week a constant sensation of something being stuck in my chest in between my ribs. It varied from quite sore to bearable but is always there. I have intermittent burping and feel sometimes like my food is sticking on the way down.Sometimes when I burp my food comes back up but it isnt "acidy" and doesnt burn.It does get quite worrying and I do have an appointment at the doctors but stumbling upon similar symptoms kind of helps a little.Does this sound similar to GERD? I just want to know whats wrong and do something to stop it if i canMatt


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Matt_Roberts said:


> Hi.Was I glad to stumble upon this. I have had for about a week a constant sensation of something being stuck in my chest in between my ribs. It varied from quite sore to bearable but is always there. I have intermittent burping and feel sometimes like my food is sticking on the way down.Sometimes when I burp my food comes back up but it isnt "acidy" and doesnt burn.It does get quite worrying and I do have an appointment at the doctors but stumbling upon similar symptoms kind of helps a little.Does this sound similar to GERD? I just want to know whats wrong and do something to stop it if i canMatt


Hi Matt, and welcome to the boards!







I'm no doctor, of course, but I can safely say that I have been diagnosed with GERD, and I have many of the same symptoms as yourself. If it isn't GERD that you have, then I have no idea what it could be, because it sounds like classic GERD to me (from what I Know of it, anyway).As for treatments, good luck. I've been on Protonix, Prevacid, Nexium... you name it. And lately I thought I was getting better on the Nexium, but all of a sudden I've been having chest pains, as well as brief periods of time when I feel a strong urge to vomit, but I never do...Anyway sorry for getting off topic. I guess if you have an endoscopy and it's determined that you have GERD, the first thing the dr. will want to do is to put you on a PPI (again, Protonix, Nexium, whatever), which as I understand it just reduces the amount of acid your stomach produces.Another thing you can try is eating smaller meals more frequently. In theory they say that eating 6 small meals a day, instead of three large ones, can reduce your reflux symptoms because eating less food = less acid in the stomach which = less reflux. Finally I've heard elevating the head of your bed 6 inches or so can help for night-time reflux problems. The theory being that it's harder for acid to flow uphill than straight across, which makes sense I guess...Good luck with your future treatments.


----------



## madge

Hi, bluewillowI sometimes get what you're describing, but not on a daily basis. Sure can be frustrating.Madge


----------



## sayhello

Matt, I'm with you! I'm *really* glad I found this thread. I have had GERD for a while, but it always manifested itself as either feeling like I had a rock in my stomach, or feeling like I was hungry when I was not. This morning, I started having this constant feeling of pressure behind my breastbone, and I totally worked myself up into a tizzy! I'd been to the OB/Gyn on Monday, and she got a weird high blood pressure reading on me (I'm normally fairly low), that was lower by the time she re-checked it. So when I started having this strange pressure, I kind of freaked. I went to the nurse here at work, and my BP was 160/80!!!!! But by the time she finished talking me down, it was 130/73. She checked me out, said everything seemed good, and had me call my doctor, who said take Tums or some other antacid. It's come and gone. Back when I was first diagnosed, I took Protonix for a while, but my doctor didn't want me on it long term (I'm taking enough other stuff!) And it's *mostly* been under control. I'm really starting to regret that pico de gallo I ate last night! (I normally never eat tomatoes...) Reading that this pressure is a common symptom of GERD has certainly helped ease my mind. I'm going to keep an eye on the BP, but I'm a lot calmer now. Now all I need to do is get rid of this damned pressure...


----------



## madge

Sayhello, Tomatoes do that to me every time, as do spicy or fried foods or other citrus, soda, coffee, chocolate and mint, etc. I'm on Nexium, but still have to skip the trigger foods in order to avoid belching, chest pressure or pain. That's just how it is, I guess...at least for me.


----------



## vt49ers

Hi All,I came across this post. I also have gerd and IBS. I seem to have times were I have had no problems with GERD and sometimes I have a lot of pain under my breast Bone. I just wanted to share...For IBS doctor put me on Probiotics - culturelle....And to be honest it has worked great for the IBS.


----------



## systemerror

It's a relief to hear other people have this, I have had the same thing for about 3 wks, not been diagnozed with IBS or gerd but I am on omeprazole for dealing with stomach acid after It was found I had ulcers after having an endoscopy, I'm 33 and don't drink.The pain I have is behind the chest, feels like a dull ache and like my food has not digested and is just sitting there, It worsens when I lay down. and I find myself trying to force myself to burp but not being able to?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Worse when you lay down can be very typical of GERD. If the medication isn't helping you need to get back to the doctor, especially since it isn't giving you a break.


----------



## faze action

Alright that clinches it. I'm going to ask my GI doctor to give me an upper endoscopy sometime in the spring. I complained up dull, achy, pressure-type pain to my primary care doctor last September and she said it sounded like muscle pain, or I pulled something. It's on the left side over where my heart is, so it scared me a little. It's not constant, but happens intermittently, but I've noticed lately it's worse after I eat a big meal. If I don't have some sort of GERD thing going on I'll be a bit surprised. I wasn't aware that chest pain could be a symptom of GERD...


----------



## Bengeman

faze action said:


> Alright that clinches it. I'm going to ask my GI doctor to give me an upper endoscopy sometime in the spring. I complained up dull, achy, pressure-type pain to my primary care doctor last September and she said it sounded like muscle pain, or I pulled something. It's on the left side over where my heart is, so it scared me a little. It's not constant, but happens intermittently, but I've noticed lately it's worse after I eat a big meal. If I don't have some sort of GERD thing going on I'll be a bit surprised. I wasn't aware that chest pain could be a symptom of GERD...


I too have these symptoms and have had trips to the doctor with no relief. I know use digestive enzymes, probiotics and chew my food 20 times from smaller bites and it seems to really help with NO prescription drugs. The other thing you may want to try is taking some baking soda in water right before you go to bed. 1 tsp in 8oz of water. This will help as well with extra acid. Best of luck to you all and feel free to email me!


----------

